# Anybody want ladybug help?



## boring (Mar 2, 2018)

I have like 50 yellow and 70 pink ladybugs so does anybody need them?? 
Just add me on PC (4017-6396-356) and comment your pc name and what bugs you need the most ♥
I don't need any tbt in return or whatever but I appreciate the gesture 

(I don't have any of the ladybugs released this morning (4/3) to spare yet but ill try to get my supply up asap  )


----------



## kbednarczyk (Mar 2, 2018)

I could use some yellow ladybugs my PC name is Katie, I have added you.

Thank you!


----------



## lPeachy (Mar 2, 2018)

I can use either really but need yellow the most, I'll add you~
(I'll show up as indigo just fyi)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi!  I could really use yellow ladybugs.  I'll send you a request.  My in-game name's Emmaka.


----------



## ESkill (Mar 2, 2018)

I'll jump on your thread to make it easier (instead of like 8 different threads offering help) 
I have a lot of pink ladybugs I can give to anyone who needs them.


----------



## Skykoi (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm Oatly. Yellow lady bugs would help so much T__T


----------



## ahousar97 (Mar 2, 2018)

I really need some help getting yellow butterflies if you don't mind. My name on PC is Ren.


----------



## boring (Mar 3, 2018)

I sent you all some bugs!!


----------



## Nuggets (Mar 3, 2018)

I could really use some as many yellow ladybugs as you could provide! My name on PC is Bear


----------



## boring (Mar 3, 2018)

I've now officially completed (what i assume is) the first half of the event!!;I still have 35 yellow and 84 pink to share!! Just add me + comment what you need


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Mar 3, 2018)

I could use a buggy or two!
My name is Heidi, my code is 1984-1656-516.
Let me know if you give me any, I'll give you some bells.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Mar 3, 2018)

I could use a buggy or two!
My name is Heidi, my code is 1984-1656-516.
Let me know if you give me any, I'll give you some bells.


----------



## madzilla84 (Mar 4, 2018)

I would love any you can spare!! I'm at 3916-5555-190. I've been having rotten luck this event. 

ETA: if anyone else needs bugs let me know!


----------

